# Cucinare implica necessariamente la cottura del cibo?



## iomme

L'altro giorno stavo discutendo con alcuni amici circa il significato della parola cucinare.
Io davo per scontato che cucinare qualcosa non ne comportasse necessariamente la cottura, ma ero l'unico 


Nei vocabolari online pare che cucinare significhi preparare e cuocere una pietanza, ma cercando "cucinare crudo" si trovano molti siti che riportano ricette che non prevedono la cottura.


Pensavo per esempio alla preparazione del sushi, in effetti non mi viene spontaneo dire "cucinare il sushi", ma non mi sembrerebbe strano dire, parlando di una persona che ha passato due ore a preparare il sushi, che ha passato una sacco di tempo a cucinare... nonostante preparare il sushi non richieda cottura.


----------



## Sempervirens

iomme said:


> L'altro giorno stavo discutendo con alcuni amici circa il significato della parola cucinare.
> Io davo per scontato che cucinare qualcosa non ne comportasse necessariamente la cottura, ma ero l'unico
> 
> 
> Nei vocabolari online pare che cucinare significhi preparare e cuocere una pietanza, ma cercando "cucinare crudo" si trovano molti siti che riportano ricette che non prevedono la cottura.
> 
> 
> Pensavo per esempio alla preparazione del sushi, in effetti non mi viene spontaneo dire "cucinare il sushi", ma non mi sembrerebbe strano dire, parlando di una persona che ha passato due ore a preparare il sushi, che ha passato una sacco di tempo a cucinare... nonostante preparare il sushi non richieda cottura.



Ciao!  Io uso il verbo cucinare per riferirmi a cuocere i cibi.  Per altre definizioni mi risulta che ci siano specifici verbi. 
In estate preparo spesso l'insalata. Il sushi non lo preparo/faccio ma lo compro già fatto/preparato. 

Comunque, se parliamo di neologismi occasionali, non vedo la ragione di non accettare questo uso occasionale, _ad personam_ , del verbo cucinare. Nel caso specifico, io lo interpreterei  come  _passare tanto tempo in cucina_.

Saluti


----------



## Necsus

Direi che è un uso improprio, visti il significato e l'etimologia di cucinare (Treccani): [lat. _*cocinare_, variante di _coquinare_; v. cucina] => [lat. *cocina, variante del lat. tardo coquina, der. di coquĕre «cuocere»]. E i vocabolari sono piuttosto chiari: "preparare e cuocere", non '_o', _quindi se eliminiamo la cottura, rimane la preparazione. 
@Semper - non avallerei neanche la tua personale interpretazione: se io dico che _non so cucinare_, cosa dovrebbe pensare l'interlocutore?


----------



## matoupaschat

Comunque, Necsus, lo Zingarelli 2013 è molto più ambiguo, che recita semplicemente:
♦*cucinàre* /♫ kutʃiˈnare/
[lat. tardo cocināre, per il classico coquināre, da coquīna ‘cucina’ ☼ av. 1294]
v. tr.​1 preparare, approntare, cuocere le vivande: cucinare la carne, le uova; cucinare il pranzo, la cena | (assol.) fare da mangiare: sapere, non sapere cucinare; cucinare bene, male​
Un caro saluto!


----------



## Necsus

Ah, Matou... unici tra tutti, hanno dimenticato la 'e' prima di cuocere! L'hai segnalato ai redattori?


----------



## matoupaschat

Non ho osato, per paura che tra di loro ci fossero in agguato certi Gesuiti  che mi condannassero al rogo  (il gatto ai ferri non sarà certo una leccorn*ì*a). 
Mi piace molto lo Zingarelli perché contempla la lingua senza disdegnare la sua possibile evoluzione. Sono abbonato da due anni per controbilanciare Treccani e Crusca, ehm, ehm!


----------



## Necsus

Però senza dubbio sarebbe stato _cucinato_...! 
Vero, è sempre stata una caratteristica dello Zingarelli. Aspettiamo e vedremo se in questo caso ha avuto ragione.


----------



## Sempervirens

Necsus said:


> Direi che è un uso improprio, visti il significato e l'etimologia di cucinare (Treccani): [lat. _*cocinare_, variante di _coquinare_; v. cucina] => [lat. *cocina, variante del lat. tardo coquina, der. di coquĕre «cuocere»]. E i vocabolari sono piuttosto chiari: "preparare e cuocere", non '_o', _quindi se eliminiamo la cottura, rimane la preparazione.
> @Semper - non avallerei neanche la tua personale interpretazione: se io dico che _non so cucinare_, cosa dovrebbe pensare l'interlocutore?



Beh, Necsus, mi riferivo all'uso specifico che ne fa iomme nel caso da lui presentato. In questo caso mi aspetterei da lui , nella sua ipotetica affermazione "_non so cucinare"_, anche il pronome _lo _che si riferisce a Il sushi: _Non lo so cucinare
_ Un uso polisemico del verbo cucinare dunque. Io non lo userei ma bisogna aspettarsi di tutto.  Se guardiamo a quello che succede al verbo prendere, direi che tutto sommato con cucinare  si rimane in ambito di cucina.  Forse parlo così alla leggera perché mancando dall'Italia ho fatto l'orecchio a tante di quelle espressioni che questa qui mi pare comprensibile, anzi innocente. Chiedo clemenza

Saluti


----------



## matoupaschat

Guardate che per il sushi, cucinare mi sembra del tutto accettabile, anche per i puristi più duri: mi sa che il riso è cotto .


----------



## sivinka

Pensandoci, il verbo cucinare non si abbina ai dolci: "Cucinare una torta alle fragole" non mi suona; mentre è da preferire con i primi "Cucinare la pasta alla carbonara".
Cucinare lo abbino a cibi che richiedono una preparazione e che si mangiano caldi.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti  

 Matou (un sacco di bizz ) perdonami, ma, nonostante il grandioso Zingarelli, a me non viene spontaneo dire "ho cucinato il sushi"  ... così come non mi viene spontaneo dire "ho cucinato l'insalata" ... non sarebbe meglio usare "preparare" in questi casi?


----------



## matoupaschat

Anja cara, 
Sono felice di ritrovarti (grazie e tanti bizz anche a te). Scherzavo, hai ragione, direi come in francese "ho preparato/fatto" il sushi. Secondo me, ma non so se è uguale in italiano, cucinare implica certo una cottura, ma anche una preparazione più o meno lunga e complessa. Cosa ne pensi?

Edit:
Sivinka, scusa, non avevo letto il tuo post. Mi vedi d'accordo anche con te


----------



## potolina

Però...aspettate che parte la follia: a ben vedere, è "cucina" che deriva dal latino "coquere", non "cucinare" che invece deriva da "cocina" (cucina)... 
Quindi si potrebbe dire che l'ambiente (cucina) si chiama così perché è "nata" come luogo dove si cuocevano i cibi (cioè, dubito che Giulio Cesare mangiasse ad esempio il sushi... oh, poi tutto è possibile) ma poi con l'evoluzione del "ruolo" della cucina si è evoluto anche il significato di cucinare, cioè "le cose che si preparano in cucina"...

Ho paura a chiederlo, ma ho detto una idiozia totale?


----------



## sivinka

matoupaschat said:


> Sivinka, scusa, non avevo letto il tuo post. Mi vedi d'accordo anche con te



Matou, non ti scusare assolutamente!!!!!! 

E quindi risulta corretta la definizione della Treccani data da Necsus:



> il significato e l'etimologia di cucinare (Treccani): [lat. _*cocinare, variante di coquinare; v. cucina] => [lat. *cocina, variante del lat. tardo coquina, der. di coquĕre «cuocere»]. E i vocabolari sono piuttosto chiari: "preparare e cuocere", non 'o', quindi se eliminiamo la cottura, rimane la preparazione._



 e per quanto riguarda il sushi, matou notava che il riso è cotto, infatti si *cucina* il riso per *preparare* il sushi.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Matou  sì, secondo me è proprio uguale in italiano!  

Anzi, incuriosita dal commento di Potolina ... ho approfondito!  "La sottile differenza tra cuocere e* cucinare*: C'è una notevole differenza tra cuocere e cucinare, ossia tra la cottura di un prodotto naturale e *la preparazione di una ricetta in cui sono presenti numerose operazioni di lavorazioni meccaniche e gli ingredienti interagiscono tra loro*." ... forse è per questo motivo che non si cucina l'insalata e nemmeno il sushi ... ma, _potenzialmente_, si possono cucinare il pranzo e la cena!


----------



## sivinka

Pensiamo a due tizi in una pescheria: uno compra un'orata. Se l'altro tizio gli chiedesse: "Come lo cuoci?" il primo risponderebbe: "Al vapore (oppure in umido, etc..)"; se invece gli chiedesse "Come lo cucini?" quello risponderebbe: "In padella con aglio, olio, prezzemolo, pomodorini, etc..."


----------



## matoupaschat

Anja.Ann said:


> Matou  sì, secondo me è proprio uguale in italiano!
> 
> Anzi, incuriosita dal commento di Potolina ... ho approfondito!  "La sottile differenza tra cuocere e* cucinare*: C'è una notevole differenza tra cuocere e cucinare, ossia tra la cottura di un prodotto naturale e *la preparazione di una ricetta in cui sono presenti numerose operazioni di lavorazioni meccaniche e gli ingredienti interagiscono tra loro*." ... forse è per questo motivo che non si cucina l'insalata e nemmeno il sushi ... ma, _potenzialmente_, si possono cucinare il pranzo e la cena!


 Hai fatto centro, credo! 

EDIT:


sivinka said:


> Pensiamo a due tizi in una pescheria: uno compra un'orata. Se l'altro tizio gli chiedesse: "Come lo cuoci?" il primo risponderebbe: "Al vapore (oppure in umido, etc..)"; se invece gli chiedesse "Come lo cucini?" quello risponderebbe: "In padella con aglio, olio, prezzemolo, pomodorini, etc..."


 Accidenti, un bersaglio a due centri!


----------



## francisgranada

Ed il caffè? Suppongo che in italiano non si cucini, ma in alcune lingue sì ...


----------



## Anja.Ann

Francis, ciao!  
No, in Italia non si cucina il caffè, si prepara. E lo si prepara bene!!!


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao, cara Anna ! 


Anja.Ann said:


> ... E lo si prepara bene!!!


Lo so . 

E la zuppa? Sono quasi convinto che quella si cucina anche in Italia. Lo chiedo anche perché non mi ricordo di aver mangiato qualche zuppa in Italia ...  

(dalle mie parti si cucina, senza alcun dubbio, anche se nel mio caso personale la zuppa si piuttosto mangia che cucina ...)


----------

